# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  fattura amazon

## carlito

Ho 2 fattura di acquisto da parte di Amazon, in entrambe non c'è indicata l'iva. In una c'è scritto operazione soggetta a reverse charge, nell'altra imposta assolta dall'editore art 74 dpr 633/1972.
Come mi devo comportare? devo fare l'intratat per entrambe?

----------


## forstmeier

Risposte nella Ricerca del Forum:
digita: fattura amazon 
e ne trova altri Post. 
E' importante far uso della Ricerca del forum. Le stesse domanda si ripetano e le risposte si sdoppiano. 
saluti,
.

----------


## Paolo Natalini

con_ ricerca fattura amazon_ non esce un granché 
forse questo ti può essere utile, però: http://forum.commercialistatelematico.com/iva-intrastat/49294-reverse-charge-intrastat.html

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ho 2 fattura di acquisto da parte di Amazon, in entrambe non c'è indicata l'iva. In una c'è scritto operazione soggetta a reverse charge, nell'altra imposta assolta dall'editore art 74 dpr 633/1972.
> Come mi devo comportare? devo fare l'intratat per entrambe?

  Rispondo perchè nemmeno io ho trovato la discussione a cui rinviava l'amico forstmeier.
Amazon ha rappresentante fiscale in Italia, quindi l'intra non si deve fare.
Devi però fare il reverse charge e la black list.

----------


## Cyan84

> Rispondo perchè nemmeno io ho trovato la discussione a cui rinviava l'amico forstmeier.
> Amazon ha rappresentante fiscale in Italia, quindi l'intra non si deve fare.
> Devi però fare il reverse charge e la black list.

  Perchè dobbiamo fare reverse su un operazione che è non imponibile art 74?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Perchè dobbiamo fare reverse su un operazione che è non imponibile art 74?

  Alludevo alla prima ft.

----------


## forstmeier

> Perchè dobbiamo fare reverse su un operazione che è non imponibile art 74?

  La Ricerca aiuta. Penso che possa servire:  "art 74 libri"  http://forum.commercialistatelematic...tml#post168389  
(e Carlito dove è rimasto ?) 
saluti,
.

----------


## carlito

ok allora per una fattura devo fare reverse charge mentre per l'altra (art 74) no.
L'intrastat non lo devo fare per nessuna fattura. 
Ma cos'è la black list?

----------


## dott.mamo

Per l'Intrastat bisogna capire se la merce è partita dal magazzino amazon italiano (cosa probabile) per essere consegnata al cliente italiano.
In questo caso non ci sarebbe l'Intra perché la merce parte dall'Italia.
Il rappresentante fiscale per le operazioni fra soggetti passivi IVA è ininfluente, non serve a niente e non rileva.

----------


## carlito

Penso sia partita dall'italia. Nella fattura mi trovo indicato Amazon EU S.a.r.l. Luxembour, rappresentante fiscale Amazon Italia Logistica srl, via..., milano italy, p.iva....

----------


## dotto'

Amazon è un delirio.
In teoria per avere un'operazione in reverse dovrebbero indicarti la loro partita iva comunitaria e tu saresti tenuto a fare gli intrastat. 
Amazon NON indica la partita iva estera nè eventuale partita iva italiana e quindi, anche volendo tu non puoi presentare il modello Intrastat o procedere a "normale" registrazione. 
Anche per la ft in art. 74 il fatto che Amazon non indichi la partita iva Italiana non ti consente la corretta registrazione contabile.
In sintesi, non so bene cosa consigliarti, tranne di evitare acquisti su Amazon...
ciao.

----------


## forstmeier

> Amazon è un delirio.
> In teoria per avere un'operazione in reverse dovrebbero indicarti la loro partita iva comunitaria e tu saresti tenuto a fare gli intrastat. 
> Amazon NON indica la partita iva estera nè eventuale partita iva italiana e quindi, anche volendo tu non puoi presentare il modello Intrastat o procedere a "normale" registrazione. 
> Anche per la ft in art. 74 il fatto che Amazon non indichi la partita iva Italiana non ti consente la corretta registrazione contabile.
> In sintesi, non so bene cosa consigliarti, tranne di evitare acquisti su Amazon...
> ciao.

  Ci deve essere la giusta spiegazione.  Amazon.it Aiuto: Iva e fatturazione 
Alla fine, se non fosse come descritto bisogna 1) *verificare l'eventuale errore personale*  e 2) un possibile errore da parte di Amazon. 
saluti,
.

----------


## carlito

Scusate ma ho ancora qualche dubbio..L'autofattura che devo fare va intestata ad Amazon Eu S.a.r.l. o al rappresentante fiscale italiano?
perchè sulla fattura c'è indicato solo la partita iva italiana

----------


## La matta

Annosa questione di Amazon...
Se acquisti beni che Amazon (LU) ti fattura tramite il rappresentante fiscale in Italia, con partita iva italiana, e te li fattura con riferimento all'art. 17 c.2, non significa che, stante l'attuale formulazione del secondo periodo di questo comma, la merce non va autofatturata, ma si deve integrare direttamente la fattura come si fa per gli acquisti intracomunitari, senza che peraltro l'operazione sia intracomunitaria?

----------


## forstmeier

> Annosa questione di Amazon...
> Se acquisti beni che Amazon (LU) ti fattura tramite il rappresentante fiscale in Italia, con partita iva italiana, e te li fattura con riferimento all'art. 17 c.2, non significa che, stante l'attuale formulazione del secondo periodo di questo comma, la merce non va autofatturata, ma si deve integrare direttamente la fattura come si fa per gli acquisti intracomunitari, senza che peraltro l'operazione sia intracomunitaria?

  In questo stesso Post ho indicato il Link della Amazon che spiega nel dettaglio i particolari. 
saluti,
.

----------


## La matta

Amazon purtroppo evita di comunicarci il luogo di partenza delle merci.
Se esse sono già in Italia, dal 2013 la procedura dovrebbe essere quella che ho detto io (non perchè lo dico io, ma perchè ho trovato conforto in molti siti che si occupano di fisco) e che non stride con le indicazioni fornite da Amazon sul suo sito.
Certo, se le merci non si trovano in Italia al momento della vendita, il discorso cambia. Ma, allora, che Amazon ci dica da dove parte la merce... 
Per l'uso del condizionale, rinvio alla mia firma ;-)

----------


## forstmeier

> Amazon purtroppo evita di comunicarci il luogo di partenza delle merci.
> Se esse sono già in Italia, dal 2013 la procedura dovrebbe essere quella che ho detto io (non perchè lo dico io, ma perchè ho trovato conforto in molti siti che si occupano di fisco) e che non stride con le indicazioni fornite da Amazon sul suo sito.
> Certo, se le merci non si trovano in Italia al momento della vendita, il discorso cambia. Ma, allora, che Amazon ci dica da dove parte la merce... 
> Per l'uso del condizionale, rinvio alla mia firma ;-)

  Salve Matta, 
1) Sto verificando ancora il discorso 'NAVI' servizi per un 'minimo'. Sarà difficile trovare una scappatoia. 
2) Il discorso 'Amazon' è diverso. Sto verficando e incrociando diverse norme in quanto la prov. della merce è comunque relativa considerando che passa o deve passare la dogana (se extracee) e quindi lo stato estero non dovrebbe più esistere ma solamente il paese di provenienza chè è comunque un dato statistico. 
saluti,
.

----------


## La matta

Grazie, sempre molto pronto e disponibile :-)

----------


## forstmeier

> Grazie, sempre molto pronto e disponibile :-)

  E' possibile avere il testo scritto sulla bolla di consegna nel caso in cui 'vi sembra' che la merce 'provenga' da una paese ExtraCee ? 
Penso che la merce sia comunque nazionalizzata EU/IT quando fattura il rappr fiscale della Amazon. 
Se il passaggio doganale è stato fatto in precedenza non parliamo più di Extracee ma di 'EU'. Il paese d'origine è secondario a questo punto. 
Quindi nessun problema con la registrazione, è come prevista dall'ultima norma. 
saluti,
.

----------


## La matta

> E' possibile avere il testo scritto sulla bolla di consegna nel caso in cui 'vi sembra' che la merce 'provenga' da una paese ExtraCee ? 
> Penso che la merce sia comunque nazionalizzata EU/IT quando fattura il rappr fiscale della Amazon. 
> Se il passaggio doganale è stato fatto in precedenza non parliamo più di Extracee ma di 'EU'. Il paese d'origine è secondario a questo punto. 
> Quindi nessun problema con la registrazione, è come prevista dall'ultima norma. 
> saluti,
> .

  Purtroppo non ho la disponibilità della bolla, solo la fattura dalla quale non si capisce da dove proviene la merce.

----------


## Pina Ranieri

> con_ ricerca fattura amazon_ non esce un granché 
> forse questo ti può essere utile, però: http://forum.commercialistatelematico.com/iva-intrastat/49294-reverse-charge-intrastat.html

  Purtroppo il link non è leggibile : "Impossibile trovare http."

----------


## forstmeier

> Purtroppo il link non è leggibile : "Impossibile trovare http."

  Ritorna sulla 2. pagina di questo stesso Post. Leggi il mio intervento e trovi il link x Amazon. Ricordarsi che prima di acquistare da Aziende tipo Amazon bisogna assolutamente informarsi sulle condizioni generali, tipo fatturazione, Iva ecc....
Trattasi dello stesso link indicato 1 mese fa. 
saluti,
.

----------


## Pina Ranieri

Graize mille  :Smile:  
Buona giornata
Pina

----------


## Aneodrea

Buongiorno, 
riprendo questa discussione per non aprirne una nuova visto che l'argomento è lo stesso. Vi scrivo per avere alcune informazioni in riferimento alla fatturazione amazon ma non ho trovato casi analoghi al mio. 
Ho un account amazon privato che per urgenze ho dovuto utilizzare per la mia azienda per alcuni acquisti, quindi ho dovuto inoltare ad amazon la partita iva della azienda. e fin qui tutto bene, però finito gli acquisti per l'azienda pensavo che si potesse switchare "con partita iva" e "senza partita iva" invece la partita iva me la mette è impostata fissa quindi, visto che subito dopo gli acquisti per l'azienda mi è servito acquistare cose private mi ha restituito il prezzo privo dell'iva e con fattura. Ora la mia domanda è la seguente, al di la che devo scrivere ad amazon per farla togliere, ma le fatture generate per gli acquisti privati devo darli alla mia azienda e devo farli autofatturare (anche se sono beni di uso diversi per l'attività) o non c'è la necessità di farlo? 
Inoltre se anche non presento i miei acquisti all'azienda c'è il rischio di qualche sanzione?
Grazie
Andrea

----------


## bepizomon

pure io ho un account amazon, consigliano infatti per gli acquisti privati di creare un altro account dato che non è possibile attivare e disattivare la p.iva nei dati anagrafici.
purtroppo la tua ditta dovrà fare tutti gli adempimenti di legge previsti. ovviamente se gli acquisti sono privati, costi indeducibili e iva indetraibile. e per farli passare dalla sfera aziendale a quella privata, fattura con iva.

----------


## Aneodrea

Grazie della risposta innanzi tutto. 
Ma guarda infatti il problema è nato perchè avevamo l'urgenza di acquistare un prodotto per l'azienda di fretta e furia perchè il lavoro si era fermato e non abbiamo approfondito il discorso perchè se lo avremmo letto non avrei "corrotto" il mio account personale, ne avrei creato uno nuovo. 
Ora al di la che contatterò Amazon ho fatto un riepilogo degli acquisti, ce ne sono 6-7 fatti per l'azienda e per quelli va bene, ma ne ho una 15ina privati di cui alcuni l'iva è stata pagata perchè il venditore non era amazon per fortuna, ma ne ho alcuni che è stato venduto da amazon quindi quelli incriminati. Finora non me ero mai accorto perchè sono stati sempre prodotti a prezzo basso quindi con l'opzione on-click di amazon non facevo caso che dalla carta scalavano qualche euro in meno, ma la cosa mi è risaltata all'occhio solo qualche settimana consultando il saldo della carta per un acquisto di un mesetto fa quando ho acquistato un prodotto a 430 circa e mi ha scalato 350 circa ed ho cominciato ad informarmi anche per capire come muovermi. 
Quindi come devo intervenire ora? devo stampare tutte le fatture, darle alla ditta e pagarci l'iva? se si qui si pone un'altro problema, gli ordini sono sporadici da ottobre 2013 a maggio 2014 e non solo, come intestatario della fattura c'è il mio nome e la mia via (perchè impostati alla mia carta di credito), devo farle rifare tutte da amazon? L'azienda in cosa va in contro? un bel casino lo so..lo avrei evitato molto volentieri  :Frown:

----------


## bepizomon

> Quindi come devo intervenire ora? devo stampare tutte le fatture, darle alla ditta e pagarci l'iva? se si qui si pone un'altro problema, gli ordini sono sporadici da ottobre 2013 a maggio 2014 e non solo, come intestatario della fattura c'è il mio nome e la mia via (perchè impostati alla mia carta di credito), devo farle rifare tutte da amazon? L'azienda in cosa va in contro? un bel casino lo so..lo avrei evitato molto volentieri

  l'intestazione conta poco, il riferimento per gli obblighi di legge (intrastat, spesometro, adempimenti iva vari) è la p.iva... 
dato che ci sono più fornitori è poco praticabile far correggere a loro la fatturazione, senti con la tua ditta per il da farsi.

----------


## Aneodrea

Era solo per capire se è necessario questo passaggio per evitare problemi alla azienda o se essendo ad iva zero e quindi non a credito lasciare cadere la cosa (naturalmente cambiando account e lasciare questo per l'azienda). Però mi sembra di capire che non c'è altra scelta e devo procedere per forza e le mie domande era anche per spiegare anche meglio il casino verificatosi alla ditta, perchè presumo che all'amministrazione non sappiano neanche di cosa stia parlando e si dovrà procede ad informarsi tramite commercialista. A meno che non esca qualche altra info da qualche altro utente per ora ti ringrazio molto

----------


## thehotstuff

Ciao a tutti.. sono titolare di P Iva col regime dei superminimi.
Acquistando da Amazon la fattura (ma anche il bene) viene emessa senza iva. Cosa bisogna fare successivamente?
Dai post precedenti non ci ho capito molto..

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

devi versare l'iva con modello f24 che ti è stata scalata all'origine da amazon (infatti se noti il prezzo indicato in fase di acquisto è diverso dal totale fattura) in quanto essendo nel regime dei minimi non puoi detrarla

----------


## thehotstuff

> devi versare l'iva con modello f24 che ti è stata scalata all'origine da amazon (infatti se noti il prezzo indicato in fase di acquisto è diverso dal totale fattura) in quanto essendo nel regime dei minimi non puoi detrarla

  grazie per la risposta.. a questo punto mi sa che neanche conviene acquistare con P. Iva, se non per detrarre le spese sostenute, giusto?

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

l'iva in questo caso, così come in tutti gli altri casi per un contribuente minimo, è un costo deducibile. Così come è deducibile il prezzo pagato per l'acquisto. Se rientra nell'attività è sempre conveniente acquistare con p.iva, tenendo però in considerazione che in questo caso la garanzia non sarà 24 mesi ma 12 mesi.

----------


## Parker

scusate ho un dubbio: cosa cambia se ho o non ho P.Iva inclusa nel registro VIES? 
Nel primo caso mi pare di aver capito che devo fare il Reverse Charge sulla fattura di acquisto ricevuto.....nel secondo caso?

----------


## bepizomon

nel primo caso ricevi fattura senza iva e hai tutti gli obblighi intrastat
nel secondo ricevi fattura con iva (estera, non detraibile) e nessun obbligo intrastat

----------


## Parker

grazie x la risposta....un ultima cosa: nel primo caso ho obblighi di intrastat anche se la merce viene spedita dall'Italia da Amazon?

----------


## forstmeier

> grazie x la risposta....un ultima cosa: nel primo caso ho obblighi di intrastat anche se la merce viene spedita dall'Italia da Amazon?

  Questo esempio dal mio sito personale non è uguale include però la risposta.
"""""""""
Acquisti IT da GB che consegna a cliente(IT) in GB
- applicazione Iva ?
- triangolazione ?
- Intrastat ?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
1) La consegna diretta da Paese a Paese richiede l'applicazione IVA. (la merce non lascia il paese)
2) Non è Triangolazione.
3) Non è Intrastat.
GB fattura con Iva 
""""""""" 
Nota: 
Si presume che Amazon acquista il bene in IT. 
Sito Help - Amazon può essere utile Amazon.it Aiuto 
saluti,
.

----------


## dott.mamo

Nel caso di acquisto di un bene da amazon che fattura con il rappresentante fiscale italiano:
- integrazione fattura;
- no intrastat. 
Nella dichiarazione IVA tali acquisti hanno la stessa sorte dei normali acquisti intracomunitari che hanno l'intrastat?

----------


## inspiron

Alla luce della recente Risoluzione dell'Agenzia delle Entrate n°21 del 20 febbr. 2015 che sottolinea l'irrilevanza del documento emesso con partita IVA italiana dal rappresentante fiscale di un soggetto passivo estero residente in UE come bisogna comportarsi con le fatture Amazon?
Recentemente mi hanno portato una fattura Amazon che riporta sia la partita IVA italiana del rappresentante fiscale sia la partita IVA italiana di Amazon EU sarl. Questa indicazione è sufficente per procedere all'integrazione della fattura oppure è comunque necessario procedere ad emettere una autofattura?
Grazie per le eventuali risposte.

----------


## dott.mamo

Ho approfondito la questione, va fatta autofattura ma registrata con i dati del fornitore, no intra.

----------


## La matta

> Ho approfondito la questione, va fatta autofattura ma registrata con i dati del fornitore, no intra.

  E questa autofattura va fatta "riscrivendo" tutti i dati della merce venduta, magari tre pagine di articoli, o si può far riferimento al documento originario, che diventa parte integrante dell'autofattura?

----------


## dott.mamo

> E questa autofattura va fatta "riscrivendo" tutti i dati della merce venduta, magari tre pagine di articoli, o si può far riferimento al documento originario, che diventa parte integrante dell'autofattura?

  Io citerei un minimo di elenco, rimandando poi al documento amazon.

----------


## La matta

> Io citerei un minimo di elenco, rimandando poi al documento amazon.

  Grazie mille!

----------


## lukeskyworker

mi scuso ma avrei bisogno di chiederLe una cosa al riguardo,
Amazon in fattura riporta 2 partite iva entrambe italiane...in contabilità (e quindi in clienti fornitori) mi devo rifare a quella del rappresentante fiscale (Amazon logistica srl) o a quella di Amazon EU sarl? 
di fatto, formalmente parlando, "partita iva" è indicato solo davanti a quella di Amazon Sarl, non in merito al rappresentante fiscale, quasi a voler dire che deve essere utilizzato Amazon EU...mi sembra ambigua la situazione

----------

